# Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

Seit heute 19h00 kann FF3 heruntergeladen werden.
Sollten die "üblichen Seiten" überlastet sein, dann gibt's für den, der's unbedingt "noch heute" braucht, hier Alternativen:
NocheinpaarfunzendeLinks-Re:HiereinLinkderfunzt | Firefox3stehtzumDownloadbereit | News-Foren

Ansonsten kann die "Herunterlade-Anzahl" für den Eintrag ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde hier verfolgt werden:
http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Hab ihn gerade installiert. Was spontan auffällt: Ist der schnell... :-D


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Ja stimmt. Das ist mir bei RCs vorher auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Auch die Lesezeichen-Verwaltung gefällt.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Hab ihn auch grade installiert. Beschleunigt eine EDGE-Verbindung aber nicht merklich


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Die Hälfte der bei mir installierten Add-ons funktioniert noch nicht mit Firefox 3. Habe wieder Version 2.0.0.14 installiert.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Adblock plus und noscript funktionieren ja weiterhin.
Welche wichtigen Add-ons fehl(t)en dir denn?


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Das wichtigste was noch nicht funktioniert ist FireFTP. Ich möchte mir keinen externen FTP-Client mehr installieren. Es ist so praktisch, wenn man im Browser direkt einen hat.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*



HUmax schrieb:


> Die Hälfte der bei mir installierten Add-ons funktioniert noch nicht mit Firefox 3. Habe wieder Version 2.0.0.14 installiert.


Hier hat es auch ein paar erwischt. Aber kein einziges wirklich wichtiges.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*



HUmax schrieb:


> Das wichtigste was noch nicht funktioniert ist FireFTP. Ich möchte mir keinen externen FTP-Client mehr installieren. Es ist so praktisch, wenn man im Browser direkt einen hat.


Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn Du installiert hast und manuell nach Updates suchst, bekommst Du ein passendes auf 0.99. Das scheint nur nicht automatisch gefunden zu werden.


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Ich habe doch gestern nach der Installation noch ein manuelles Update über Firefox 3 gemacht. Da wurde nichts gefunden. Außerdem habe ich die Deutsche übersetzte Version, die ich damals von Erweiterungen.de aus installiert hatte.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Ich habs genauso gemacht und da kam ein Update.


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

In der Deutschen Version?


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Nö, auswärts. Aka englisch.


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Also warte ich doch lieber noch mit der Wiederinstallation vom FF 3. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin schon Version 3.0.0.1, wo Bugs ausgemerzt sind.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Übrigens gibt auch seit dem 12.6.08 den OPERA 9.5.

Zum download z.Bsp. hier:

Opera - Download - CHIP Online

Soll auch nicht schlecht sein, hab allerdings keine eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Noch mal zu Firefoxe:

Ich hab Firefox gestern Abend auch gleich auf zwei Rechner runtergeladen.
War zum teil mühsam und ging nur über manuellen download. Auch heute morgen auf dem Firmenrechner gings nur manuell.

Hierzu die Computerwoche:



> *Mozilla übernimmt sich mit dem Download Day*
> Autor(en): Thomas Cloer.
> 
> Geht man nach der Erreichbarkeit der Mozilla-Download-Server, dann muss das Interesse an Firefox 3.0 überwältigend sein.
> ...


Mozilla übernimmt sich mit dem Download Day - Knowledge Center - Web - computerwoche.de

Ich wünsch dem Projekt trotzdem viel Erfolg.:-D


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt auch seit dem 12.6.08 den OPERA 9.5.


Den habe ich auch nur zum Testen auf den PC, zum surfen benutze ich ihn aber nicht.


----------



## Reinhard (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

@ Stieglitz:
Im Eingangspost von mir hatte ich einen Hinweis-link zu anderen möglichen downloads gesetzt, da drüber gings und gehts schnell und problemlos.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*



Reinhard schrieb:


> @ Stieglitz:
> Im Eingangspost von mir hatte ich einen Hinweis-link zu anderen möglichen downloads gesetzt, da drüber gings und gehts schnell und problemlos.



Danke Reinhard,
zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte war ich schon mit dem Runterladen zugange.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Ich hatte kein Download-Problem - und ich bin ziemlich begeistert. Schnell vor allem, deutlich schneller.


----------



## Reinhard (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

Ja, der Browser überzeugt, wie auch schon in den drei RCs vorher. Sehr schnell, Speicherverbrauch gering (aktuell 110 kB bei mir) und alle wichtigen addons funktionieren weiter.

Übrigens: Innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden wurde FF3 8640911 mal heruntergeladen:
http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/


----------



## HUmax (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

heise online - Erste kritische Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 3



> Das fängt ja gut an: Nur fünf Stunden nach dem offiziellen Release von Firefox 3 am 17. Juni will die Zero Day Initiative (ZDI) einen Fehlerbericht über eine kritische Sicherheitlücke im neuesten Sprößling der Mozilla Foundation erhalten haben. Laut ZDI habe man die Lücke im Labor verifizieren können. Ein Angreifer könne dadurch mittels einer präparierten Webseite Schadcode in einen PC schleusen und mit den Rechten des Nutzers starten. Die Lücke soll sich zudem auch schon in Firefox 2 befinden.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Fire...ads-in-den-ersten-24-Stunden--/meldung/109678
Kann diese Upgradehysterie   nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt nichts,  was den sofortigen Umstieg auf FF3  dringend erforderlich machen würde.

Ich warte bei solchen Upgrades  immer  grundsätzlich einige Wochen/Monate, bis die gröbsten Bugs  einigermaßen ausgebügelt  sind.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viren-news/52788-firefox-3-vulnerability-discovered.html#post240185


----------



## A John (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firefox 3 steht zum download bereit*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Kann diese Upgradehysterie   nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt nichts,  was den sofortigen Umstieg auf FF3  dringend erforderlich machen würde.


Ich nutze sowohl die Zweier- als auch seit heute die Dreier- Version in der Portable-Apps Ausführung.
Die Dreier- Version scheint mir einen Tick schneller zu sein. Stabil läuft sie auch. Aber dass man da jetzt unbedingt updaten müsste, sehe ich auch nicht.
Zumal ein für mich sinnvolles Add-on noch nicht mit dem Dreier läuft.


----------

